# PC piepst 5x beim Start



## tturbo1 (7. November 2017)

Guten Abend ...

Seit Gestern piepst mein PC beim anmachen 5mal.

Zurückzuführen ist das denke ich auf einen rückgängig gemachten OC-Versuch.  (Nach Anleitung "der 8auer")

Alles im BIOS ist wieder auf Standarteinstellungen.

Einige dinge die ich hier im Forum finden konnte habe ich bereits probiert..

Bisher probiert habe ich:

- CPU augebaut, alte WLP runter, neue drauf (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut), somit auch Kühler abgebaut, neu drauf
- RAM Riegel raus und wieder rein
- andere GraKa rein
- Netzteil ab, 20 sec Powerbutton gedrückt
- BIOS Update

Geholfen hat es alles nichts... 
Meine letzten Ideen sind, dass die CPU oder das Netzteil in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden..

Hat hier noch jemand Ideen?

Mein System:

- Intel i7 4790k mit Corsair H60 2nd gen. mit Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 3000 PWM
- Asus Z97I-Plus
- HyperX Fury DDR3 -1866
- EVGA GTX 1060 6GB SC
- Thermaltake Berlin 630w
- Intel Evo 840 250GB
- Seagate Firecuda SSHD 1Tb

Hiiiiilllfffeeee!!!??? 

Nachtrag: falscher Forenbereich�� Bitte um Löschung, sorry��
-> neu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...5x-beim-star-nach-oc-versuch.html#post9114545


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. November 2017)

Wenn du das Bios richtig restet hast die Batterie vom Mainboard rausgenommen hast dann kann es wirklich am Netzteil liegen.
Eventuell mal mit einen Ramriegel probieren .
Klingt aber echt wie kaputtes Netzteil.


----------



## tturbo1 (7. November 2017)

Hmm das mit der Batterie und nur einem Riegel könnte ich nochmal versuchen, danke 

Funktionieren tut er ja hmm..


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2017)

Na ja, das Netzteil ist nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.
Das würde ich pauschal sowieso entsorgen und was Anständiges kaufen.


----------

